# Robinul Forte & Simetyl....?????



## Sofia M Gonzalez (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi everyone. Just came back from the DR with my 16yr old son. We were told that there are no prescribed medicines for the pain in IBS attacks instead he was prescribed Robinul Forte and Simetyl, "to control secrations????". Simetyl supposedly also helps with the cramping. Has anyone tried any of these?????


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

I took Robinul for a time and found it worked better for me than other drugs in this class (antispasmodics.) Unfortunately, the effects wore off after a time to the point that the drug stopped doing anything at all, which is typical for these drugs I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Sofia M Gonzalez (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks very much, J. At least I know know that even for a while it will help him. He's missed so much school already....Thank you.


----------



## 15369 (May 13, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Teenager Mother:Hi everyone. Just came back from the DR with my 16yr old son. We were told that there are no prescribed medicines for the pain in IBS attacks instead he was prescribed Robinul Forte and Simetyl, "to control secrations????". Simetyl supposedly also helps with the cramping. Has anyone tried any of these?????


Hi:I have been on robinul for two months and found it works for me. The MD has me on one half tab three times daily, but he said I can adjust to my bodies needs, in other words. try 2 one day then 3 one day, he said most people are on it for a couple/few months then go off it gets your body in the right direction. If the drug works for you that is. However I did find that when I decreased my dose for too many days I would have my IBS/D flare up again. So with this nasty condition we all have to find out what works for us...I have been very frustrated by this. I have had this nearly one year already. Good LuckRose


----------



## 14100 (May 1, 2005)

I took Robinul for a few years but I hated having to take so many pills a day for it to work to work at the level that helped me. Also, the more I took the more side effects I had to deal with. I now take a drug called Levbid, its kind of like a slow release version of Robinul. It lasts 12 hours so I only have to take two pills a day. The initial side effects of the Levbid were a little rough, but after two weeks I adjusted and haven't had any problems and have been on it for years now. I would highly recommend it over Robinul.


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey, Trent!What were the side effects you had to get through?? Headache, stomach upset?? I have these and I quit taking mine after about a week. I didn't think the side effects would go away. thanks,michelle


----------

